# If you could have one fly.......



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

A brown kwan fly with bead chain eyes.....fished slow it looks crabby, fished med it looks shrimpy, and fast strips can pass it off as a baitfish...I prefer bead chain eyes as it's not as heavy and the bead chain adds subtle vibrations as the water passes over the holes in them....


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

Or do you guys change flies depending on the water depth, color, etc. I'm trying to determine when I should be throwing what flies. Should I let the conditions dictate what fly I'm throwing or the fish or just pick something that looks good and put it in front of as many fish as I can. I'm fishing tailers in flooded marsh grass and have yet to have one take an interest or even notice anything I put near them. I've been throwing toad and crab patterns as well as spoons in various colors.


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

Change it always depending on conditions, water clarity, fish, etc........I took the question as "if I could only go with one fly, what would it be"


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, wanted to know what were peoples favorite flies for fishing tailers in flooded grass but kind of wanted to know what conditions dictated using those particular flies. I'm looking for general info to help me decide what flies to throw. Maybe it was a stupid/pointless question, I guess I just just need to stick with something that looks good and do my best to put it in front of one. Thanks


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Your on the right track. Shrimp, crab, and baitfish patterns. Weighted and unweighted for different depths. Keep in mind, the snook will be found in a lot of the same feeding grounds. Be ready... 

Some flats crustacean patterns win while others baitfish patterns will be more productive. In the end, redfish are fairly dumb. You should not have a problem feeding quite a few if your sneaky. Have fun!


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm up in NC, so snook might be a little scarce up here! To be honest, I'm new to the tailing reds in flooded grass deal. I bought an 8wt to get into it a few years ago and just have now gotten around to actively pursuing it. I have fly fished in fresh water since I was a kid and am trying to make the transition in salt from conventional to fly. I'm seeing a lot of fish and I'm about to wet my pants to hook into one and it's frustrating the hell out of me. I'm trying to access all of the sources I have to get as much info as I can to learn as much as I can. I appreciate all of the responses and suggestions.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

In NC, "one fly all day" for the grass, a size two toad in bronze with good weed guards and just enough color in the tail to let me see it just a bit and I could be satisfied ---- not happy but satisfied.



The grass in NC, like other places is either sparse or like a damn jungle, and in the "jungle" you're gonna need some extra weight to even get the fly wet, less grass = less weight.

Where are you located?  Got some really good afternoon tides today through Sat (a little close to dark Sat, but a big tide).  

Then you have water clarity, which after a solid week of rain is gonna be marginal which leads to more black and maybe some hot colors (chart/pink).  

If you see an oversize fellow in a small Hewes Tailfisher, wave --- from a distance! ;D

One honest refusal, two at the most will see the clippers and fly box come out, but with my casting and buddies watching me from the penthouse suite, it is more likely my screw up than that of the reds! ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I fish out of Topsail. I am headed down this afternoon to fish these flood tides today through the weekend. I'm hoping to get on some. Thanks for the suggestions and advice. I appreciate all who have chimed in, sounds like I just need to be patient and put something in front of one.


----------



## BGrice (Aug 3, 2014)

I use a shrimp pattern with a good weed guard and adjust color with water clarity.
Redfish are willing to eat in tailing grass but they spook easy. When the fish puts his head down cast it quick and strip back until its right in front of him. When he lifts his head it should be what he sees first. 
I find this type fishing not to be a high numbers game but its my favorite type of fishing. Good luck.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> Your on the right track.   Shrimp, crab, and baitfish patterns.   Weighted and unweighted for different depths.   Keep in mind, the snook will be found in a lot of the same feeding grounds.      Be ready...
> 
> Some flats crustacean patterns win while others baitfish patterns will be more productive.  In the end, redfish are fairly dumb.  You should not have a problem feeding quite a few if your sneaky.   Have fun!


Ha, wrong thread, oops. ;D


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Dupree Spoon Fly. There is nothing better, in my opinion, for Reds in flooded grass. You put one of these in front of a tailer and he has no choice


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I like a merkin with lead eyes but I've found the redfish in the flooded grass to be very opportunistic. These fish are up in the flooded grass purely to gorge themselves, if they aren't spooking or eating the fly they likely have not seen it. I start by casting a few feet beyond and in front of the fish. Strip it in front of them when the tail goes back down. They won't see it when their tail is up since they are keyed in on another crab at this point. If the fish does not eat on a more stealthy presentation try casting directly in front of the fish and/or purposely splash the fly down to get their attention.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

Caught some this past weekend, the only fly they seemed to take an interest in was a copper mini corona toad from black fly outfitters. This was my first fish on the fly in flooded grass and I am definitely hooked for life. Saw tons of fish and had a blast. Thanks to everyone here who have replied to all of my questions and given me tips.


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Copper head crab here in SC


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Any pattern with a bunny strip, large,med, or small,weighted or unweighted. Love them bunnies!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> Caught some this past weekend, the only fly they seemed to take an interest in was a copper mini corona toad from black fly outfitters. This was my first fish on the fly  in flooded grass and I am definitely hooked for life. Saw tons of fish and had a blast. Thanks to everyone here who have replied to all of my questions and given me tips.


sjw918,

For NC, anything buggy with some weight to it. brown or tan with some flash or estaz body in it. craft fur, marabou, or rabbit strip tail...anything that has a lot of movement. a few rubber legs. lead dumbbell eyes to get it down through the grass like SOBX said. Weed guard.

Seriously anything buggy that has elements of crab, shrimp and baitfish will work here. Doesn't have to look dead on like anything in particular, just have elements of those animals. A lot of time, the fly gets hung on grass and doesn't get down to their eye level. That's were lead eyes help. 

If you get it in front of them, and give it a few pops, they'll either charge it, bolt off the flat, or drop down below the surface to hide out. Always seems tough at first, but once it clicks, you'll have success a lot more often. Good luck


----------

